# pkgng broken?



## chrcol (Dec 23, 2013)

Is pkgng broken on my system or is this expected? Basically I had many ports already installed. I installed pkgng as wiki instructions stated, FreeBSD 9.2. Ran pkg2ng, it spat out various warnings about conflicts but seemed to complete. Now commands such as pkg info and pkg which and pkg audit all work fine. However the old pkg_tools still work also aren't they supposed to now throw up errors? Eg. I can list my ports with pkg_info and pkg info now both.  But on another server I have access to which uses pkgng pkg_info says the packages are corrupt (which is what I think is supposed to happen). Also ports I have installed since running pkg2ng are added to both pkg info and pkg_info. I do have WITH_PKGNG=yes in make.conf.

--update--

*S*orry new packages are 'not' listed in pkg_info.  But old ones are which were there prior to pk2ng.


----------



## kpa (Dec 23, 2013)

Both systems use separate databases and are not aware of each other in any way. The behaviour of pkg_info continueing to work after the conversion is the expected one. On your other system you have other problems that are probably not related to the the pkg2ng conversion, the conversion does not afaik touch the /var/db/pkg/* database in anyway.


----------



## chrcol (Dec 23, 2013)

*T*hank you.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 24, 2013)

If there are any issues with the conversion the old pkg_* registrations aren't removed. I've had that happen on a few systems. For each directory in /var/db/pkg/ check if the corresponding package was registered with pkg-info(8), if the new system has it remove the directory. 

For example, if /var/db/pkg/gettext-0.18.3.1 exists, check if `pkg info gettext` returns with the version. If it does, remove /var/db/pkg/gettext-0.18.3.1/. Do this until there are no more subdirectories. After that a `pkg_version` shouldn't return anything anymore.


----------

